# Shingrix Vaccine



## Cornell (Oct 14, 2019)

Yesterday I had the 2nd of the two-dose regimen of the new Shingles vaccine:  Shingrix. I feel like HELL.  My arm super sore but I feel like I have the flu:  Every muscle hurts, fever, nauseated.  Barely slept last night.  I didn't feel this way after the first dose.  

I have since read up on the Shingrix vaccine and the CDC estimates one out of 6 people suffer from these symptoms.  YUK!!!  

I guess it's better than shingles.  But I have never felt this awful from a vaccine before.  

Just be aware if you get this vaccine that you might not feel so great afterwards.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 14, 2019)

My wife and I had the first dose not too long ago. My wife felt very bad about two hours after. I felt very bad the next morning. We almost went to the ER regarding my wife. She felt bad for three days. 

Anyway, she might not do shot two. I guess I will but I am not looking forward to it at all.

Bill


----------



## Cornell (Oct 14, 2019)

Yeah -- kind of crazy.  My co-worker told me her husband missed 3 days of work post vaccine b/c he was so affected by it.  I really had no idea.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 14, 2019)

I had a pretty sore arm for about 3 days. Maybe a little moreso than with flu or pneumonia vaccines. But it beats shingles hands down. Think on the bright side. You WILL feel better and there is a much diminished chance of getting the very painful- and l-o-n-g lasting shingles.

Jim


----------



## Cornell (Oct 14, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I had a pretty sore arm for about 3 days. Maybe a little moreso than with flu or pneumonia vaccines. But it beats shingles hands down. Think on the bright side. You WILL feel better and there is a much diminished chance of getting the very painful- and l-o-n-g lasting shingles.
> 
> Jim


Agreed!  I've heard horror stories about shingles. I just had no idea that this vaccine would wipe me out the way that it has.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 14, 2019)

My arm was more sore than usual, and for a longer time, with the shots.  Dh had the flu like symptoms for a day.  Even if you suffered for a few days I would not suggest skipping the second shot.  The side effects are not as bad as the shingles.  My sil decided not to get them as she didn't want to deal with the potential side effects since they were going to go on a trip.  Guess what, she got shingles and suffered for months.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2019)

Me too! On Friday I had a flu shot AND a shingles shot - big mistake.  I was miserable Friday night and Saturday morning I got up for awhile and then went back to bed and slept until 1 pm - I could have slept all day, but I was afraid I wouldn't be able to sleep that night, if I did.  However, I felt OK by Sunday morning.  I am going to have the 2nd shot, because I've had shingles and it's no fun either and lasts a lot longer.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 14, 2019)

Yup.

Horrible.  But better and shorter than the alternative
 Worst I've ever had

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornell (Oct 14, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Me too! On Friday I had a flu shot AND a shingles shot - big mistake.  I was miserable Friday night and Saturday morning I got up for awhile and then went back to bed and slept until 1 pm - I could have slept all day, but I was afraid I wouldn't be able to sleep that night, if I did.  However, I felt OK by Sunday morning.  I am going to have the 2nd shot, because I've had shingles and it's no fun either and lasts a lot longer.


I did the same thing -- flu shot and Shingrix at the same time.  Maybe that wasn't such a good idea?


----------



## Janann (Oct 14, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> I had a flu shot AND a shingles shot



Me too, about a week ago.  I was very sore for the first 24 hours, and had minor feverish symptoms the first night.  But it was nothing compared to a real case of the flu or shingles.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 14, 2019)

Yes, I felt really crummy for a day after my 1st shot too.  I'm due for my second and will get it, just need to find a day when I won't miss any obligations if I end up with with the same reaction.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 14, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> On Friday I had a flu shot AND a shingles shot - big mistake.



Oh I did that 2 years ago, 1 shot in each arm!  I am a side sleeper and couldn't sleep for 2 nights because I didn't have a good side to lay on. I wont be doing that again.


~Diane


----------



## easyrider (Oct 15, 2019)

We did both the flu and shingles shot too. Dose two of the shingles shot would be only one shot so maybe no problems I hope.

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 15, 2019)

That shingles second dose is very hard to find in our area.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 15, 2019)

I was lucky, a little pain on the first shot and nothing on the second shot.  My wife had the Shingles for the second time this past winter  (first time was when she was in High School) so she had to wait to get her first shot, but no major problems, just a little soreness.  She will get her second shot in a month.  Far better than having the Shingles, she said!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 15, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> That shingles second dose is very hard to find in our area.


Keep looking. The two shots are the same (Shingrix is Shingrix) I got one at my regular pharmacy and when the time came for the second one, they were out and their supply line was empty, so I went to another pharmacy.


----------



## HenryT (Oct 15, 2019)

Cornell said:


> I did the same thing -- flu shot and Shingrix at the same time.  Maybe that wasn't such a good idea?


Me 3rd (or 4th?). I had both shots on Saturday and had flu-like symptoms on Sunday. Slept a lot on Sunday and was better on Monday but not 100%. i am glad Monday was a holiday and I didn't have to go to work. I am feeling much better today.


----------



## jd2601 (Oct 15, 2019)

I agree felt bad after both initial and second shot. Slept solid and ran a temp. I did request flu and Shingrix shot at the same appointment.  My internist would not let me have them both the same day.  Looking back this was probably good advice.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 15, 2019)

I had Shingrix shots 1 and 2 about a year ago.  After the first shot my arm hurt for a couple of days.  Zero problem after the second shot...

Problems or no problems get the shots.  Shingrix is supposed to be something like 90% to  95% effective. Zostavax (the old shingles shot) was only 50% to 65% effective...

George


----------



## linsj (Oct 15, 2019)

I had the first shot a few months ago. My arm was painfully sore for 4-5 days. As a side sleeper, I couldn't sleep on the side where I had the shot. Didn't have any other side effects though. I didn't have any reaction to the old vaccine several years ago.

A friend had shingles and was in the hospital for three days, it was that bad. I'll take the side effects of the shots any day over that.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 15, 2019)

My wife & I had no problems with the Shingrix vaccines. It seems we are hearing a lot from those who had reactions and little from the majority who did not.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 15, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> That shingles second dose is very hard to find in our area.


There have been shortages in our area.  I got the first shot, dh went in two days later and they were out.  Once I had gotten the first shot I was put on a list at the pharmacy where I'd gotten it so that I would get preference when they got more in.  They stopped giving the first shots until everyone had their second shots.  Dh put himself on a couple of waiting lists and finally got both shots.  You might want to do that.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 15, 2019)

Cornell said:


> Yesterday I had the 2nd of the two-dose regimen of the new Shingles vaccine:  Shingrix. I feel like HELL.  My arm super sore but I feel like I have the flu:  Every muscle hurts, fever, nauseated.  Barely slept last night.  I didn't feel this way after the first dose.
> 
> I have since read up on the Shingrix vaccine and the CDC estimates one out of 6 people suffer from these symptoms.  YUK!!!
> 
> ...



I had those symptoms from both of the shots. And I remember I had my colonoscopy last year just a couple of days after the second shingles shot.  Was a fun time!

I think that is one reason my husband keeps putting off getting it. I told him to have it on a Saturday so he can recover my Monday workday. So far- he still has not had it.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 15, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I had those symptoms from both of the shots. And I remember I had my colonoscopy last year just a couple of days after the second shingles shot.  Was a fun time!
> 
> I think that is one reason my husband keeps putting off getting it. I told him to have it on a Saturday so he can recover my Monday workday. So far- he still has not had it.


I had ZERO idea that this vaccine had side effects like this. Ignorance is bliss , in my case!  Tell your husband to get the vaccine on a Friday on the way home from work


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2019)

Problem is that only people with issues report...  which leads to confirmation bias.

I had zero issues with Shingrex vaccine - except minor muscle pain in injection area (standard).

Shingles can be devastating- especially if it ends up in eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 15, 2019)

We had split reactions, me with no ill effects, Cliff with severe tremors and chills afterwards. He'd had the original shingles shot and shot #1 of the new vaccine with no problems, but shot number two laid him low for about half a day starting about 5 hours after the injection.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 15, 2019)

I went to CVS for the Shingrix shots. I was told that it would cost ~$200/shot as my drug plan did not include it. They suggested that I check next door at the CVS "Minute Clinic" as it might be under my health plan.

Sure enuff. My doc didn't have it, but the Minute Clinic nurse did. She verified that it was covered by my insurance ($-0- copay) and saved the 2nd dose for my return... the vial had my name on it (again $-0-).

Needless to say, I was impressed. 
But it was a matter of walking thru the right door.

.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Oct 15, 2019)

I take the flu vaccine most years and generally have no issues.  Shingrix was another matter.   I felt like crap after both doses.   Headache and feeling lethargic - like a very mild flu.   BUT better than getting shingles.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 15, 2019)

I didn't realize what this thread is all about until now. My DW and I decided to go for our flu shots this afternoon at Walgreen's and asked about the shingles shot too. The doctor asked if we wanted to do it and they had some in stock. So, we had both shots, one in each arm. Literally just got home and saw this thread. So far, so good. I too am a side sleeper, so the next couple of nights may be interesting to navigate. Hopefully we don't suffer from these common symptoms, but we shall see. I am not a fan of needles in general, but these shots themselves were done very smoothly. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2019)

I won't have any more shots at drugstores - doctor's office only for me.  2 years ago I had a flu shot at CVS and the substitute pharmacist acted like she didn't know what she was doing and injected the immunization into my shoulder joint.  That shoulder was sore and had limited motion for months - strangely enough, it finally got better after I fell on the same shoulder when a dog was chasing me.  You can tell by the location of the bandaid that it's definitely not where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 15, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> I won't have any more shots at drugstores - doctor's office only for me.  2 years ago I had a flu shot at CVS and the substitute pharmacist acted like she didn't know what she was doing and injected the immunization into my shoulder joint.  That shoulder was sore and had limited motion for months - strangely enough, it finally got better after I fell on the same shoulder when a dog was chasing me.  You can tell by the location of the bandaid that it's definitely not where it's supposed to be.


I stopped relying on my doctor's office for shots.  It seemed they never had the serum, for whatever shot it was I needed.  For several years I had to get them at CVS since that is what my insurance covered.  I was so glad to get on Medicare, now I can go to any pharmacy I want.  There is a local one that I use now.  My last shot at CVS the little blonde who gave it to me was dabbing at my arm afterwards and then asked "Do you usually bleed this much when you get a shot?".


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 15, 2019)

Where we live here, doctors' offices don't carry any vaccine unless it is within a large HMO system.  The good thing is that the CVS near us has the best pharmacists and one of them does all of our shots.


----------



## Conan (Oct 15, 2019)

I had shingles about ten years ago, and I didn't hesitate to get the shingrix shot when it became available last year.

Shingles for me was as painful as kidney stones--each hurt enough I could only writhe on the floor. (And my shingles was the classic belt across the lower back which is not a sensitive area; I've known people who had it in the eyes which is unimaginable.)


----------



## Cornell (Oct 15, 2019)

Because I know you are all concerned about me -- I'm feeling much better today .  It was just a 24-hour thing post-vaccine.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 15, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> I won't have any more shots at drugstores - doctor's office only for me.  2 years ago I had a flu shot at CVS and the substitute pharmacist acted like she didn't know what she was doing and injected the immunization into my shoulder joint.  That shoulder was sore and had limited motion for months - strangely enough, it finally got better after I fell on the same shoulder when a dog was chasing me.  You can tell by the location of the bandaid that it's definitely not where it's supposed to be.
> 
> View attachment 14651



I had one of the shingles shots at the MD office and then they ran out so I had the second one at the drug store. Both times I got sick from it and my arm was killing me as well.

My husband's doctor does not give it so he would have to get it at a drug store.


----------



## Cornell (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes, my doctor told me to go to one of the big drug store chains too as they couldn't get their hands on it.  

Tangentially related, my daughter had to get a meningitis vaccine and several hours later was sobbing in pain from it.  To the point where I called her doctor at night -- something I have never ever done.  My daughter is a tough cookie so to see her react like that scared & upset me.  Lucky her -- she has to get a "booster" for it in another year.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 15, 2019)

Cornell said:


> Because I know you are all concerned about me -- I'm feeling much better today .  It was just a 24-hour thing post-vaccine.



Yes. Was the same for me. Symptoms lasted just a day. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 17, 2019)

The second shot made us both sick for 3 days. My wife actually contracted shingles before the shots.  Take my advice - get the shots.  You may get sick for a few days, but shingles is WORSE!


----------



## "Roger" (Oct 17, 2019)

Interesting the number of people who have been able to get their Shinglix shot at a pharmacy. My wife and I put ourselves on a list at the local Walgreens several months ago. When we checked last week, they were giving shots to people who had signed up last October (a year ago). They said that they were getting ten doses a month (enough to cover five people). Rather than wait and get shingles in the interim, we decided to have the shots at our doctor's office. My drug plan will cover the cost of the vaccine, but I suspect that we will have to pay the cost for administering the shot. Rather do that than get shingles while waiting for Walgreens to catch up.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 17, 2019)

I got the shot at Costco.  It was covered under my insurance.  I have had Shingles before so I got prioritized on the list. 

Don't wish Shingles on anyone.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Update- we got our shot on Tuesday. Wednesday morning I felt like vomiting, but once I ate some oatmeal I felt better. My DW didn’t experience that at all. Both us had sore arms, but now on Thursday they are only sore to the touch. We are glad we got the shot and look forward to getting the second one so we don’t need to worry about getting shingles.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## JudyS (Oct 18, 2019)

Does the earlier shingles vaccine, Zostavax, also have these side effects? If not, what is the benefit of the new shot? Is it cheaper? (Zostavax is expensive.)


----------



## JudyS (Oct 18, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I got the shot at Costco.  It was covered under my insurance.  I have had Shingles before so I got prioritized on the list.
> 
> Don't wish Shingles on anyone.


I published a medical article on the virus that causes shingles (and also chickenpox), Varicella-Zoster Virus. (Varicella means chicken pox, Zoster is shingles.) The research I read while writing my article said that few people get Shingles twice. Yet, I have since heard from nay people who say they did get it twice. 

I am wondering if there is new evidence saying that getting it more than once is common. Do you have any information on this priority list for people who have already had shingles? Was the insurance company the one who has the priority list, or was it from the clinic that provided the shot?


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 18, 2019)

JudyS said:


> Does the earlier shingles vaccine, Zostavax, also have these side effects? If not, what is the benefit of the new shot? Is it cheaper? (Zostavax is expensive.)



Neither I nor my husband got sick from the Zostavax shot. 

The reasoning for getting the new vaccine is that the new shingles shot is much more effective than the Zostavax shot which I believe is only 50% effective or something like that.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes, the Shingrix shot is supposed to be 90% to 95% effective.  The Zostavax shot, only 50% to 55% effective...

George


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 18, 2019)

JudyS said:


> I am wondering if there is new evidence saying that getting it more than once is common. Do you have any information on this priority list for people who have already had shingles? Was the insurance company the one who has the priority list, or was it from the clinic that provided the shot?


All I have is the anecdotal account that my wife has had it three times. Albeit, not a full-blown case, but once across her back, and another time on her face/eye. The dermatologist said that it's severity was reduced because she'd had the original Zostavax. She's now had Shingrix.

If you are inferring that after one has had shingles that you develop an immunity, you're incorrect. (imo)

Jim


----------



## Panina (Oct 18, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Neither I nor my husband got sick from the Zostavax shot.
> 
> The reasoning for getting the new vaccine is that the new shingles shot is much more effective than the Zostavax shot which I believe is only 50% effective or something like that.


I also had no side effects from the Zostavax shot.  Was surprised as most medicines give me Terrible side effects. I took it in my 50’s as my sister got shingles.

Will talk to my doctor about the new shot.  I understand test studies said the new shot is more effective but wondering if new studies since it was released for the mass population show the same. I am always hesitant to take something newer due to my allergies.  

I do know when I took the original shingle shot within a few days my other half got shingles.  He didn’t realize it but I did as I studied pictures.  Got him to a doctor within 24 Hours, he was given the medicine that helps it Not get as severe ( forgot name but must be taken as soon as you get it to have the best affect).

Suggest even if you take the new shingle shot, study pictures, so you can react quickly if you see the rash.  Unfortunately my sister didn’t see the rash and it affected her with horrible head pain for over a year.  She was tested for everything and went to many doctors until one diagnosed her with shingles.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 18, 2019)

We got our shots at Publix - no charge.


----------



## "Roger" (Oct 18, 2019)

JudyS said:


> Does the earlier shingles vaccine, Zostavax, also have these side effects? If not, what is the benefit of the new shot? Is it cheaper? (Zostavax is expensive.)


Zostafax is fairly ineffective at actually preventing shingles, to the point that I had a doctor not recommend even getting it given its cost. That was probably a bad recommendation in that while it was not the good at preventing shingles, as mentioned by Passportout, it did reduce the severity of shingles if you did contract it. Shingrix is supposed to be hands down better at actually preventing shingles (although still no 100% guarantee). That is why doctors are recommending it even if you have had Zostafax.

(I'm not as sure of this, but I believe the effectiveness of Zostafax diminished over time, while Shingrix is much more lasting.)


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2019)

JudyS said:


> Does the earlier shingles vaccine, Zostavax, also have these side effects? If not, what is the benefit of the new shot? Is it cheaper? (Zostavax is expensive.)


My sil, who contracted shingles last November, had the earlier shingles vaccine. She suffered badly so I'm not sure if it even lessened the severity for her.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 18, 2019)

In addition to Zostavax being much less effective and effectiveness wanes just after just a few years, the other problem is that Zostavax uses live attenuated virus while Shingrix uses dead virus.  It means someone who just has the Zostavax shot can infect someone who has not had chicken pox immunity within the first 2 weeks.


----------



## lvkcwalker (Oct 18, 2019)

My husband and I both got our 2 Shangrix shots last year. A mildly sore arm at injection area was the only complaint from my husband. I had no issues. BUT, when we got our flu shots this year we both felt quite out of sorts, slight elevated temp for 2 days and general malaise. I had never had such a reaction from the flu shot prior to this year. Maybe many of the suspected reactions to the Shingrix were actually to the flu shot given at the same time.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 18, 2019)

JudyS said:


> Do you have any information on this priority list for people who have already had shingles? Was the insurance company the one who has the priority list, or was it from the clinic that provided the shot?



since Costco did not have any shots in stock I was waitlisted, but having had Shingles previously I was added to the priority list and not the regular list.  

When the shot came in they called me.  

I am on immune suppressant, so I was NEVER able to take the old shot as it had live virus.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Oct 18, 2019)

I believe there is an issue getting the shingles vaccine if you've never had chicken pox.  There is a blood test available that can determine if you've had chicken pox.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2019)

lvkcwalker said:


> My husband and I both got our 2 Shangrix shots last year. A mildly sore arm at injection area was the only complaint from my husband. I had no issues. BUT, when we got our flu shots this year we both felt quite out of sorts, slight elevated temp for 2 days and general malaise. I had never had such a reaction from the flu shot prior to this year. Maybe many of the suspected reactions to the Shingrix were actually to the flu shot given at the same time.


Dh had the flu like symptoms reaction with both shots. That is the only shot he got at the time.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 18, 2019)

northwoodsgal said:


> I believe there is an issue getting the shingles vaccine if you've never had chicken pox.  There is a blood test available that can determine if you've had chicken pox.


The titers check for 2 things, whether if one has antibodies from having chicken pox before and whether one has developed immunity from chicken pox vaccines.  I am tested to be negative for both even though for the latter, I had the chicken pox Varicella vaccine course twice and separated by 10 years, and each time they failed to activate antibodies in my body.  I have to stay away from anyone with active chicken pox, shingles or just freshly vaccinated with Zostavax.  My doctors do not want me to have the chicken pox vaccine for the 3rd time as they are useless for me.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 18, 2019)

My husband does not even know if he ever had chicken pox and has no records.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> My husband does not even know if he ever had chicken pox and has no records.


He would be an excellent candidate for the titer.

I know I had chicken pox.  I was only about 3 but I have vivid memories of being in our den with very little light.

I also know I never had measles or mumps.  I am planning to get the titer for those to see if I'm immune (I think I had the vaccines, but don't remember how long ago) or need the vaccines.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 19, 2019)

I contracted shingles after having the Zostavax shot. But, my symtoms were not nearly as bad as they might have been without having it. Still haven’t found anybody local that has the second shot available.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2019)

Bucky said:


> I contracted shingles after having the Zostavax shot. But, my symtoms were not nearly as bad as they might have been without having it. Still haven’t found anybody local that has the second shot available.


What "should"  have happened when you got your first shot was that you were put on a list. That way you have priority when they receive the new batches.


----------



## Fredward (Oct 19, 2019)

When I was finally able to get my 2nd Shingrix shot (was on the waiting list for #2 for 6 months), I took an Aleve before driving to the pharmacy.  I had  minor arm issues the following day and a short period of chills and feeling crummy but was totally better the following day.  A nurse friend told me about taking the Aleve or Advil before getting a vaccine many years ago and it works for me.  Even if I had been really ill after the vaccine, it would have been worth it to avoid shingles.  I'll get my flu shot next week- its still early enough in the season and there was no rush to get 2 vaccines at once.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 19, 2019)

Fredward said:


> . A nurse friend told me about taking the Aleve or Advil before getting a vaccine many years ago and it works for me...



I'm always amazed how differently people look at things.  I for one have never taken Aleve, Advil, Excedrin in my life.  On the other hand I took a baby aspirin daily for about 40 years straight.  I'm not saying that you shouldn't use Advil, Aleve or Excedrin , it is just that I have never have...

George


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 19, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> I'm always amazed how differently people look at things.  I for one have never taken Aleve, Advil, Excedrin in my life.  On the other hand I took a baby aspirin daily for about 40 years straight.  I'm not saying that you shouldn't use Advil, Aleve or Excedrin , it is just that I have never have...
> 
> George



My first and last dose of Aleve was for a bursitis flare up in my shoulder. I'd been miserable for a couple days and Cliff said to try one of his Aleve (he'd jumped out of bed in Palm Springs because he dreamed a dog-sized spider was after him and landed on the floor with his shoulder smashed against the nightstand of the timeshare). Shoulder pain gone almost instantly and stayed gone, but stomach was miserable for three days.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> I'm always amazed how differently people look at things.  I for one have never taken Aleve, Advil, Excedrin in my life.  On the other hand I took a baby aspirin daily for about 40 years straight.  I'm not saying that you shouldn't use Advil, Aleve or Excedrin , it is just that I have never have...
> 
> George


Advil is great for menstrual pains (not me any longer but my dds).  I have also used Advil in large dosage (prescribed by a doctor) for back pain.  I use it occasionally for headaches.  I can't take aspirin as I am slow to clot.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 19, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> My first and last dose of Aleve was for a bursitis flare up in my shoulder. I'd been miserable for a couple days and Cliff said to try one of his Aleve (he'd jumped out of bed in Palm Springs because he dreamed a dog-sized spider was after him and landed on the floor with his shoulder smashed against the nightstand of the timeshare). Shoulder pain gone almost instantly and stayed gone, but stomach was miserable for three days.


I cannot take any of the NSAIDS.  My stomach would hurt really bad for a couple of months, while I load myself with Pepcid the whole time to fix the stomach pain.  It is Tylenol for me.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 19, 2019)

Bucky said:


> I contracted shingles after having the Zostavax shot. But, my symtoms were not nearly as bad as they might have been without having it. Still haven’t found anybody local that has the second shot available.



When I called around it was the Walmart Pharmacy that had both shingles shots. 

Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 19, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> I'm always amazed how differently people look at things.  I for one have never taken Aleve, Advil, Excedrin in my life.  On the other hand I took a baby aspirin daily for about 40 years straight.  I'm not saying that you shouldn't use Advil, Aleve or Excedrin , it is just that I have never have...
> 
> George



Funny- same with me. When I have mentioned I have a pain or something people ask don't I take Aleve or Tylenol or whatever- and I say- no. In fact- I never even think to take it. I recently threw out a couple of bottles I kept in my medicine cabinet and forgot about. The few times I have taken it I didn't feel it did anything for me.

I used to take baby aspirin but no longer. My husband's doctor just told him to stop taking baby aspirin daily as well. He had him on it for quite awhile.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 19, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Funny- same with me. When I have mentioned I have a pain or something people ask don't I take Aleve or Tylenol or whatever- and I say- no. In fact- I never even think to take it. I recently threw out a couple of bottles I kept in my medicine cabinet and forgot about. The few times I have taken it I didn't feel it did anything for me.
> 
> I used to take baby aspirin but no longer. My husband's doctor just told him to stop taking baby aspirin daily as well. He had him on it for quite awhile.



I get some pretty bad headaches, although thankfully no longer migraines since menopause. One dose of two Tylenol tablets takes care of most of my headaches now, occasionally I have to take a second dose. If I have a "regular" backache, as opposed to my stenosis/bulging disc pain that generally is leg related, Tylenol works well for me.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 16, 2019)

I just got my 1st Shingrix shot on Thursday.  Felt fine most of Friday,  but not am feeling achy and tired..  Glad i have the weekend to recover.


----------



## capjak (Nov 16, 2019)

Definitely going to get the Shingrix shot as my Dad got shingles around August 20 including in one of his eye's and his head. It has not subsided at all, he takes some medicine for the nerve pain but says without it feels like a hot iron is burning him constantly.  Horrible for someone turning 90.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 17, 2019)

Costco, finally received 15 doses of the Shringrix vaccine yesterday. My spouse received her second dose Saturday.

Shingles is nothing to play with. My friend  had shingles this year and his body was covered with red  blisters. Awful.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 17, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> My husband's doctor just told him to stop taking baby aspirin daily as well. He had him on it for quite awhile.



About 6 or 7 years ago I had two mini strokes (TIA events).  For 40 or so years prior to that I had taken an aspirin (not a baby aspirin) a day.  I believe (without any proof) that the build up of aspirin in my body kept my strokes from being full blown...

George


----------



## linsj (Nov 17, 2019)

I had the second shot last week. I slept most of the next day and through the night too. My arm was a little sore but not as bad as the last time. I was surprised to have a different reaction this time.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 17, 2019)

linsj said:


> I had the second shot last week. I slept most of the next day and through the night too. My arm was a little sore but not as bad as the last time. I was surprised to have a different reaction this time.


Exactly the same thing happened to me.  My arm was very sore after my first shot.  Nothing at all after my second...

George


----------



## controller1 (Nov 17, 2019)

linsj said:


> I had the second shot last week. I slept most of the next day and through the night too. My arm was a little sore but not as bad as the last time. I was surprised to have a different reaction this time.





bogey21 said:


> Exactly the same thing happened to me.  My arm was very sore after my first shot.  Nothing at all after my second...
> 
> George



Same here.  My first shot caused me to have a low-grade fever and chills for about 36 hours.  Immediately after the second shot I took Tylenol expecting a fever and chills.  They never showed however I was sleepy all that day and my arm was still sore five days later.  I'm glad it's over.  The shots were better than what shingles can do.


----------



## BarbmC (Nov 18, 2019)

I had my first dose of the vaccine which was very painful - but nothing compared to the shingles which I had this summer.  So I'll be getting the second vaccine when I am eligible!!!


----------



## Bucky (Nov 19, 2019)

Got lucky when I walked into Walgreen yesterday. They had the Shingrix in stock and no waiting line at the Pharmacy. The way they explained it to us is that it’s a two part shot and between two to six months of receiving the first dose to come back for the second. When asked about the possibility of them being out of them again was told since it’s a two part vaccine that the second half is stored for our return! Not sure I’m believing that but not much more we can do until the time comes.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 19, 2019)

Bucky said:


> ...When asked about the possibility of them being out of them again was told since it’s a two part vaccine that the second half is stored for our return! Not sure I’m believing...



The CVS-Minute Clinic told me the same.
They had my name on a vial when I returned for #2, so I'd say chances are good.

OTOH, Walmart did not save shot #2 for my DW, and she had to wait almost 6 mos.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 19, 2019)

I was just at my doctor yesterday and she recommended it, but she was out. I told her to please put me on the waiting list.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 19, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I was just at my doctor yesterday and she recommended it, but she was out. I told her to please put me on the waiting list.



I spoke to two different docs about it -- both said they did not carry it.
Hence my surprise to find that CVS Minute Clinic had it and my copay was -0-.

.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I spoke to two different docs about it -- both said they did not carry it.
> Hence my surprise to find that CVS Minute Clinic had it and my copay was -0-.
> 
> .


My bil was able to walk into a CVS minute clinic and get a Shingrex shot on the spot as well.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 19, 2019)

My husband was able to get the new vaccine, but I have not. The nurse who gave my husband the injection was telling us about a shingles patient she had while working in a hospital.  It was an elderly woman who had dementia, and a terrible case of shingles, on her torso, in her eyes and in her genital area. She said the poor woman was in horrible pain and all she could do was scream. They kept here heavily medicated but she still moaned and screamed anytime she was awake. The nurse said she would never forget her screaming and urges everyone she knows to get the vaccine.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 19, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I was just at my doctor yesterday and she recommended it, but she was out. I told her to please put me on the waiting list.



When my doctor recommended it he stated his practice did not and would not carry it.  He said due to shortages of the vaccine most doctor offices would not carry it since it would further exacerbate the shortage.  He recommended my pharmacy.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2019)

controller1 said:


> When my doctor recommended it he stated his practice did not and would not carry it.  He said due to shortages of the vaccine most doctor offices would not carry it since it would further exacerbate the shortage.  He recommended my pharmacy.


My doctor's office does not offer any shots any longer.  I got used to going to a pharmacy as even when they were offering shots it seemed they were always out of whatever it was I needed.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 19, 2019)

Luanne said:


> My doctor's office does not offer any shots any longer.  I got used to going to a pharmacy as even when they were offering shots it seemed they were always out of whatever it was I needed.



Our docs also. Has to be pharmacy.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 20, 2019)

I didn't realize that doctors weren't offering shots. My doctor does...I've gotten three immunizations there in the past six months. I just got a tetanus shot the other day bc I haven't had one in years and years.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 20, 2019)

Maybe they don't have the time to give shots.  Seems to me that banging everything into their laptops takes precedence...

George


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 20, 2019)

Last year, I got a tetanus shot and a week later, cut my hand.with a knife.
Cause and effect?   I managed to stop the bleeding with "Wound Seal."



bogey21 said:


> Maybe they don't have the time to give shots.  Seems to me that banging everything into their laptops takes precedence...



I just left an assembly-line corporate-practice for a small 4-doc office.
No computer in the room and the doc didn't use one, just his assistant.
Also, I didn't wait in the exam room for MT 5 minutes.
.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 20, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I didn't realize that doctors weren't offering shots. My doctor does...I've gotten three immunizations there in the past six months. I just got a tetanus shot the other day bc I haven't had one in years and years.



My doctor still offers the flu shot and other vaccines.  He only doesn't offer the Shingrix vaccine due to the shortages and that's why he recommended a pharmacy.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I didn't realize that doctors weren't offering shots. My doctor does...I've gotten three immunizations there in the past six months. I just got a tetanus shot the other day bc I haven't had one in years and years.


I think it depends.  Our doctors in California is where we always got shots.  I was kind of shocked when we moved here and were told to go to a pharmacy. And until I was on Medicare I could only go to CVS for shots since that was where my prescription coverage is.

I think that maybe it's more than they just don't have the time.  I think it might be stocking all of the various vaccine and shot "stuff".  I do know that dh got a shot of lidocaine at the doctor's office.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 20, 2019)

Interesting.  I get most of my vaccines at my pharmacy, but i was on the waiting list for year or so.  Tried a different pharmacy and they added mt to their list...  Finally gave up and checked with my primary care doctor and they had Shingrix in stock.  I was able to get my first shot last week.   

My Dr is part of Sutter Health which is big network in this area, so maybe that why they offer it.  It was more of hassle than the usual drug store shot, had to schedule an appointment etc.. They billed my insurance $245 for the shot, and Aetna paid it all.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 20, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I didn't realize that doctors weren't offering shots. My doctor does...I've gotten three immunizations there in the past six months. I just got a tetanus shot the other day bc I haven't had one in years and years.


I think doctor offices offer most shots. The shingles shot is the one referred to here. I just had pneumonia and diptheria this week (at doc offices, efficiently administered by nurse.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 20, 2019)

My doctor (Birmingham, AL) gives the flu shot but not shingles. I have been checking with my pharmacy (CVS) for several weeks and they haven’t been able to get the Shingrix. I stopped by this afternoon for another prescription and asked about Shingrix and they had received some this morning. I got the first shot and am waiting for my arm to start hurting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I think doctor offices offer most shots. The shingles shot is the one referred to here. I just had pneumonia and diptheria this week (at doc offices, efficiently administered by nurse.


Again, it depends on the doctors office.  Ours used to, but a few years ago they stopped.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 20, 2019)

My husband has his name put on a waitlist at CVS for a while but they still don't have enough to clear the waitlist.  We called Costco and they said they had some and we headed over.  He got his shot done and we will need to call again in 2 months to check on their stock.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2020)

We went to the pharmacy for the second dose of shingle vaccine. My wife had her shot in her right arm and did well with no side affects. I had my shot in the left arm and have had a severe headache since last night.

Bill


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 14, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I have been checking with my pharmacy (CVS) for several weeks and they haven’t been able to get the Shingrix. I stopped by this afternoon for another prescription and asked about Shingrix and they had received some this morning...



For anyone who has trouble getting it from the pharmacy, check with CVS' Minute Clinic.
They're in a closet-like room, but gave me both Shingrix shots (reserved #2 for my return).
.


----------



## Krteczech (Jan 15, 2020)

We finally got the call from our pharmacy.i put my name on waiting list in June last year and received my first serum yesterday. Pharmacist mentioned 58% protection which will increase to 93% after second shot in two-months. Our first vaccination effect was down to 18% after seven years. 
Yes, my arm is sore and I have flu like symptoms, but nothing can stop me from vaccination after I watched my dear mother to suffer for five years...
We paid $47/each with Humana card.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 15, 2020)

Take an Tylenol or something about an hour before the shot.  That worked for me.  I got the flu and the shingles on the same day.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 17, 2020)

DH and I finally got #1 of the Shingrix protocol last Friday night.  He almost immediately had side effects . . . chills, nausea, headache.  It didn't really affect me other than it seemed I was on the verge of headaches, for a couple of days afterwards.  Both of us experienced soreness in our upper arm in the muscle where they injected.

As for where to get the shot . . . our insurance does not cover it at a doctor's office.  Thankfully my primary care doc warned me when I was in last week, suggesting I double check and utilize a local pharmacy.   After confirming what he told me, I had to call around a little to find a pharmacy with it in stock, because many only had enough on-hand to administer the second dose.  Fortunately, the nearby Walgreens had inventory, so we went in after dinner Friday.

We will return near the end of March or early April for dose #2. I hope they are holding for us too!


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 17, 2020)

Strangely, my insurance did not cover it at all at pharmacies, but
covered 100% at medical offices, only I couldn't find a doc with it.
So, about $400 at a CVS pharmacy, but $0 at a CVS Minute Clinic.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2020)

As I said earlier, I had a huge headache the day after the second dose of shingle vaccine. Yesterday I had the chills and today I noticed a rash on my legs. It is an odd rash that I can't feel on top of my skin. I think it is under my skin if that makes any sense. It doesn't itch but kind of stings or tingles when I get it wet. I wonder if it is the shingles, lol. I just read shingles are side effect of the shingles vaccine. I had the second shot 6 days ago.

Bill


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> As I said earlier, I had a huge headache the day after the second dose of shingle vaccine. Yesterday I had the chills and today I noticed a rash on my legs. It is an odd rash that I can't feel on top of my skin. I think it is under my skin if that makes any sense. It doesn't itch but kind of stings or tingles when I get it wet. I wonder if it is the shingles, lol. I just read shingles are side effect of the shingles vaccine. I had the second shot 6 days ago.
> 
> Bill



Stings or Tingles does sound like the way shingles reacts, but getting it only when wet makes no sense from my experience.   For me it was a bit like getting electrical shocks.  It is like the nerve ending go a bit haywire.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 21, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Stings or Tingles does sound like the way shingles reacts, but getting it only when wet makes no sense from my experience.   For me it was a bit like getting electrical shocks.  It is like the nerve ending go a bit haywire.



I might go in but since it doesn't hurt maybe its just a mild rash on my legs, idk. Its kind of odd though, imo.

Bill


----------



## Panina (Jan 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> As I said earlier, I had a huge headache the day after the second dose of shingle vaccine. Yesterday I had the chills and today I noticed a rash on my legs. It is an odd rash that I can't feel on top of my skin. I think it is under my skin if that makes any sense. It doesn't itch but kind of stings or tingles when I get it wet. I wonder if it is the shingles, lol. I just read shingles are side effect of the shingles vaccine. I had the second shot 6 days ago.
> 
> Bill


I would go see the doctor.  If it is shingles your can get an anti viral drug to help diminish the length and severity of shingles. It works best taking it as soon as you get it. When I got the original shingles shot the following week my other half got shingles.  He was given the medicine and it didn’t get worse.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 21, 2020)

Saw the Doctor this morning. She says its a reaction to shingles shot and not the shingles. She ordered some type of steroid that I can use if it gets worse. Good to have as we leave to tomorrow for a few weeks.

Bill


----------



## Panina (Jan 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Saw the Doctor this morning. She says its a reaction to shingles shot and not the shingles. She ordered some type of steroid that I can use if it gets worse. Good to have as we leave to tomorrow for a few weeks.
> 
> Bill


That is good news.  You can go away and enjoy instead of worrying.


----------

